# Time Xpresso 6 pedals. 90kg weight limit



## egger29 (Aug 16, 2010)

I just purchased a set of Time Xpresso 6 pedals for my road bike. Upon reading the instructions it says 'maximum weight as being 90kg (198 pounds)'

I weigh 205 - 210 pounds.

Should I return these ? will me being 5-10 pounds over the max limit really make a difference ?

Thoughts ?


----------



## tvad (Aug 31, 2003)

I would. If they break and you return them under warranty, and then Time asks about your weight, are you going to tell them the truth? If so, they won't replace them under warranty since you're outside the weight limit.

Also, if you bought them without warranty, and they fail then your stuck.

Beyond that, you don't want your pedals failing while riding. Best case, it'd be inconvenient. Worst case, it could cause a crash.

I own the Time Xpresso 12, and I also own iClic2 Titan pedals. I prefer the iClic2 Titan pedals. You might look into an iClic2 model that's built for your weight.


----------



## SystemShock (Jun 14, 2008)

Can you get down to 198? Climbing would be more fun then. :yesnod:


----------



## OldChipper (May 15, 2011)

Interesting. I just bought 2 pairs of X6s and didn't notice that in the manual. I am in the same weight range as you. 

In the past, their highest end pedals (carbon with titanium axles) had a weight limit, but I'd never seen one for the any of their others. Looking on their website and on the sites of several dealers, I don't see any weight limit listed. 

I can't honestly see what the issue would be since all their lesser pedals (less than the X12) have steel axles. Pretty much too late to take mine back now; guess I'll just see what happens.


----------



## looigi (Nov 24, 2010)

It's not like they're indestructible at 198lb and break instantly at 200 lb. There's a large safety margin over the maximum weight with maximum force exerted while hitting a big bump. What you are doing is reducing that margin. Also, by exceeding their stated limit, you give them a stronger position against liability should they fail and you get injured. Personally, I wouldn't worry about it...and just have further motivation to lose some weight.


----------



## Jay Strongbow (May 8, 2010)

I don't understand weight limits on pedals at all. How do they come up with a number? It's not like people people put all their weight on one pedal in a static position to ride.
I'm certain there are 150 pound guys putting more force on pedals than some 198 pounders. Or some 220 guy might be as smooth as silk while another 197 pound guy might ride around hitting potholes standing up with no shock absorbsion in the knees.

With weight limits I take the number for what it's worth (nothing) but all other things being equal I'll definitely go with the part that doesn't have one.


----------



## Camilo (Jun 23, 2007)

Jay Strongbow said:


> I don't understand weight limits on pedals at all. How do they come up with a number? It's not like people people put all their weight on one pedal in a static position to ride.
> I'm certain there are 150 pound guys putting more force on pedals than some 198 pounders. Or some 220 guy might be as smooth as silk while another 197 pound guy might ride around hitting potholes standing up with no shock absorbsion in the knees.
> 
> With weight limits I take the number for what it's worth (nothing) but all other things being equal I'll definitely go with the part that doesn't have one.


OK I have no idea how it's done and I'm not an engineer. But, it seems perfectly reasonable that through engineering principles and calculations, testing and a knowledge of how pedals are actually used that a company could come up with a reasonable estimate of a safe user weight. 

Personally, I can't imagine why I'd use any piece of bicycle equipment for which I exceeded the manufacturer's weight recommendation. Sure, there's undoubtedly a safety margin, and sure, the numbers certainly could be arbitrary (although I personally would not assume that).

There's just so many excellent options for any single piece of bicycle equipment that why would you use one that stated you were too heavy for it? And I'm a big fan of Time pedals. But if I was too heavy for them, I'd use one of the other pedal brands that are also totally excellent.

Finally, here's a philosophical thing from a closet weight weenie (just to show where I'm coming from - I'm not anti weight weenie!). Stuff that has a weight limit is designed first for low weight and then for strength given the priority of weight. People that exceed those limits are not skinny. The heavier the person, the smaller the "weight penalty" of the equipment becomes in proportion to the overall weight of the rider+equipment. Therefore, there's even a smaller reason to pick things purely on the basis of weight - which would be the only reason I can think of to pick equipment that has a low weight limit.

I'm about 160-165 lbs, have never exceeded 168, but haven't seen lower than 158 in the past 15 years. So none of this applies to me. I have run into a wheels set I like that has a 170 pound limit and was concerned about it. So I contacted the manufacturer and they told me that if I was indeed 170 or less, their wheels were designed to be safely ridden by me. I haven no idea what they'd say if I said I was 10 pounds heavier.


----------



## egger29 (Aug 16, 2010)

Yeah, i am not sure. i think i might return them and go with a new set of ultegra pedals, like i had before.
I will see if i can dig around and find out more info on the weight restrictions of these pedals.


----------



## OldChipper (May 15, 2011)

Don't do it! I finally dug out the instruction manual that came with my Expresso 6s. The graphic clearly indicates that the weight limit applies to the titanium spindle. Only the Expresso 12 uses a Ti spindle. The 6 is steel.


----------



## Ventruck (Mar 9, 2009)

They're pedals ffs. Time really expects one to have regard to how much force is applied on the pedals? Is that 90kg figure accounting for dynamic forces? I'd think capable sprinters may go past that limit.


----------



## OldChipper (May 15, 2011)

Nope, weight of rider. I agree though, I suspect many 80kg riders could apply more force than some 100kg riders.


----------



## wim (Feb 28, 2005)

OldChipper said:


> Nope, weight of rider. I agree though, I suspect many 80kg riders could apply more force than some 100kg riders.


Agree as well. But generally, the most force is put on a pedal spindle when a rider stands out of the saddle and puts all his weight on one pedal. If the pedal is at bottom dead center and the rider hits a bump or hole, even more force is put on the spindle.

A weight restriction with Ti parts is very common. _With identical dimensions_, a Ti part is weaker than the corresponding steel part. If a manufacturer doesn't want to redesign a component for a Ti modification, he simply prints a weight restriction in the instructions. Much cheaper.


----------



## egger29 (Aug 16, 2010)

Sorry guys, I returned them and got my Ultegra PD-6700. love those pedals.
I just went with the pedal I rode before and was most comfortable with.
Now i don't have to diet to ride my bike ! (kidding)


----------



## OldChipper (May 15, 2011)

egger29 said:


> Sorry guys, I returned them and got my Ultegra PD-6700. love those pedals.
> I just went with the pedal I rode before and was most comfortable with.
> Now i don't have to diet to ride my bike ! (kidding)


Whatever, it's your money and your bike. Pretty easy and cheap place to save some weight. In the future I suggest you read user manuals more carefully. Once I located mine, it was plainly obvious that the weight restriction applied only to Ti spindles and this has always been the case for the top end Time pedals since they first came out in the early '90s.


----------



## egger29 (Aug 16, 2010)

Maybe I need lessons on how to read manuals ? If it was blantantly obvious, I wouldn't have started this post. I don't have the manual anymore or I would check again


----------



## CoastRider_Oz (Jan 26, 2011)

My choice would be to return them and get the Xpresso 2s. They perform the same as the 6s, are still heaps lighter than most other pedals (including the all-carbon Dura Ace) and the weight limit IIRC is 250lbs. And the 2s are quite a bit cheaper...


----------



## wim (Feb 28, 2005)

egger29 said:


> Maybe I need lessons on how to read manuals ?


Not really—all you need is a healthy dose of skepticism. When it comes to components where you have a choice between a steel and a Ti version, the Ti version is almost always the weaker one. Sometimes the instruction sheet or manual admits to that, sometimes not.


----------



## Clipped_in (May 5, 2011)

I've been riding the Xpress 8's for about 6 weeks now and I really like 'em and can strongly recommend them! 

I'm too big for ti pedals.


----------

